# need help deciphering techno jargon



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

I need to put two websites up, and by that I mean I need to have a "www.mysite.com" and a "www.hissite.com" they are two totally different websites.

I probably won't be doing to much bandwidth usage. they are pretty basic html websites. it should preferable be cheap (under $6 a month).

I can't figure out what the hosting sites are talking about with unlimited domain names, I just want two. any help would be nice


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

Keep in mind that any of them are going to charge you the complete contractual agreement up front - so - let's say you did 1 dollar a month for 2 years: they will charge you 24 dollars.

The hardest part for the web hosters is the DNS part - so if you have two domain names (www.yakko.com) and (www.yakkus.com) - these will probably point to two different IPs, here-in, requiring administration on their end. 

The big question is - if it is going to be low traffic, why put it up?


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

first of all you're going to need to dumb it down because I have no idea what you're talking about, and second of all, I need one domain for a school project and another for a small computer repair business I run out of my house.

as for the low traffic, that's why I want it to be cheap, I may not need 50GB's of bandwidth, 10 would probably do me good.

I also need to purchase the domain I don't know if I mentioned that (I need hosting and to register a domain)


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

demands....demands....


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

cjessee said:


> demands....demands....


sorry, I just kinda want to know where to get a good deal for what I want and I need it by the end of the week


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

I want a lot of things too...

ask one question at a time - don't throw an entire problem/solution out. 

What's your first question?


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

I want to know where I can get two cheap domain names and web hosting for both of them


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

cjesse, its a text based forum, I think we can handle multiple re-reads to solve all this dudes questions. Just chill. 

Ok, thepit:

I'm a little biased, but I think 1&1 is great. (1and1.com)

For 4.99 a month, you get 2 free domains, 120 gigs of space, and 1200 gigabytes of data transfer a month, which should be enough for the low traffic site you have your eyes set on. Keep in mind that domains usually have a yearly renewal cycle, so after the first year, you will have to pay something like 10 bucks to renew each of your domains. 

If you go to 1and1.com, and sign up for the home package, you can register your two domains and get setup as part of your payment. Both domains will point to the same website initially, but this is easily changeable (so you can create two separate websites)

If you do decide to go with 1and1, I have a lot of experience with them, and I can probably help you get everything setup to your satisfaction. 

If you have any more questions, or want a different site, feel free to ask, I know of a lot of other hosting companies with some good deals.


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

thnk you dumbdrummer thank you. cJesse was getting me nowhere.

I was looking at 1&1 and you are right they are a great deal. thanks for the heads up. they suit my needs almost perfectly.

now if I could find a plan just like that only it let you change your domain names for free each month that would be perfect.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I doubt anyone will have any kind of plan that lets you change your domain names every month, but you can create subdomains that you can change regularly. 

Example: if you own foo.com, you can creat bar.foo.com and flat.foo.com and change them as necessary.


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

thanks alot you've been very helpful


----------

